# Weathered a couple more cars



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

took the shine off the State of Maine car added just a hint of rust and greyed the paint on the livestock car


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto. Nice scenery setting, too!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Im still using airbrush to weather the cars...been told use weathering powders...Trying to keep peace with the wife here she has been pretty good with this hobby. She said you have a 325 dollar airbrush and know how to use it...save some cash and practice doing rolling stock and you'll get the look you want.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Defiantly got to keep the wife happy.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

No stay with airbrush... Looks better


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Happy Wife = Happy Life!!!

Weathering looks great. I have not been brave enough to weather any rolling stock yet.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cooder Mac said:


> took the shine off the State of Maine car added just a hint of rust and greyed the paint on the livestock car


That State of Maine car looks NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------

